# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016



## silver68 (7. Oktober 2016)

Was tut sich denn so liebe Gemeinde???|wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

bei uns in meck/pomm gar nix, die süssen  haben schonzeit und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Maifliege (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Aktuelles:

http://www.go-fishing.dk/2016/10/07/stillingen-seatrout-open-efteraar-2017/

nicht so dolle...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

|gr: Forelle hat Schonzeit, Mefo auch.


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

#6
Hier mal DIE Fangmeldung des Tages!
#x
http://www.shz.de/regionales/aaro-s...orellen-fliehen-in-die-ostsee-id15062186.html


----------



## Maifliege (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

na also, alles 3kg-Fische, ich fahre hoch... Die müssen raus!


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

|kopfkrat
Ja mit pellets angeln, dann rappelt es!:g


----------



## makreele (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

nur doof, dass die A7 gerade ein Problem ist... also Verkehrsfunk hören, wer aus dem Süden Hamburgs kommt.


----------



## scamper (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Die gehören nicht in die Ostsee! So Jungs und Mädels, ich jetzt muss los, und Hamburg liegt südlich von mir #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Hab ab Sonntag eh ne Woche Angelurlaub auf Fehmarn :vik:

Franky_D und ich werden uns beste Mühe geben, die Ostsee zu schützen :q

Gruß


----------



## Maifliege (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Das ist Naturschutz! Prima, danke für deinen Einsatz...


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/meeresangeln/news/ostsee-regenbogenforellen-entkommen/

Der Blinker meldet sich auch zu Wort.


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

wo genau zwischen Assens und Kolding ist das "ungück" passiert


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

http://www.shz.de/regionales/aaro-s...orellen-fliehen-in-die-ostsee-id15062186.html
 #h


----------



## silver68 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Moin.
Sind schon Refos auf Fehmarn gesichtet/gefangen worden??


----------



## Sea-Trout (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Nein die sind noch alle Ecke Flensburg,Dänemark.Also alle schnell hin da|supergri.


----------



## eagle-ray (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Wenn Sie in Deutschland ankommen, dann sicher zuerst am Weissenhäuser Strand .


----------



## Sea-Trout (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Wenn Sie in Deutschland ankommen, dann sicher zuerst am Weissenhäuser Strand .


Da hast du wohl recht aber im Moment sollten alle sofort Ecke Flensburg fahren:q.Da fangen die im Moment ohne Ende hat mir ein Bekannter erzählt der es von seinem Schwager gehört hat.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

na dann an alle flensburger boardi`s her mit den refofangfoto`s


----------



## Free (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

gibt es keine Fangmeldungen aus Flensburg? oder wo lohnt es sich dieses Wochenende?#h


----------



## Sea-Trout (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*



Free schrieb:


> gibt es keine Fangmeldungen aus Flensburg? oder wo lohnt es sich dieses Wochenende?#h


Lohnen ist Ansichtssache.Probier es doch mal in der Ostsee.


----------



## Free (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Ja ne ,is klar. Zuhause in der Badewanne. wollte ich auch nicht fischen.#q
Sind alle Bellyangler auf nem anderen Board oder geht zur Zeit keiner fischen? Hat denn überhaupt irgend einer an der S-H Küste eine von den Dänischen Forellen gesehen? #c


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*



Free schrieb:


> Ja ne ,is klar. Zuhause in der Badewanne. wollte ich auch nicht fischen.#q
> Sind alle Bellyangler auf nem anderen Board oder geht zur Zeit keiner fischen? *Hat denn überhaupt irgend einer an der S-H Küste eine von den Dänischen Forellen gesehen?* #c



das würde ich auch gern mal wissen....


----------



## Förde-Fischer (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Habe heute gehört, dass vier Stück in Waabs (Eckernförder Bucht) gefangen wurden. Kleiner Blinker vom Land. Morgen fahre ich auf die Ostsee - werde die Augen offen halten und die Bremse scharf stellen :q


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Ja das stimmt in Waabs läuft es gut zur Zeit.


----------



## Knut82 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Ich hab gestern zwei Untermaßige bei Golsmaas vom Ufer gefangen. War recht viel los am Wasser, insgesamt 7 oder 8 Spinnfischer auf 1 Kilometer Strand. Große wurden gar nicht gefangen.


----------



## Waveman (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Auf Kegneas haben wir keine Refos fangen können, ein paar kleine Mefos durften wieder weiter schwimmen...


----------



## BliWo (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Wann: 30.10.2016, 12-16:00 Uhr
Wo: OH
Was: Mefo 61 cm, silberblank

Nachdem der Wind zum Nachmittag hin nachließ waren die Bedingungen perfekt; Welle, leicht angetrübes Wasser und kein Kraut.
Neben der Silbernen noch eine gefärbte, knapp 60, und eine ca. 40er blank - beide durften wieder schwimmen. Bisse kamen sehr weit draußen...


----------



## Smallmouth (4. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Heute LB

20 gr. Snaps 
Schwimmt wieder


----------



## silver68 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Moin
Heute fehmarn: sund voller Kraut, Wallnau stark getrübt...also Katharinenhof und Marienleuchte abgeschneidert.
Mal sehen ob morgen die Westseite zu befischen ist ansonsten geht's in den Norden.
TL silver


----------



## silver68 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

:m 51cm blankes Silber heute:vik::vik::vik:

Morgen wird nachgelegt!!

TL Silver


----------



## Matthias-HH (5. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Petri zum Silber #6

Will morgen auch los, wahrscheinlich geht's nach Fehmarn #h


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Petri silver- aber wir haben November. Mach doch damit einen Novembertröt auf.|wavey:


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (21. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*



bastido schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einem Strandspaziergang,
> Werte Angler auf der schönen Insel Rügen, Meerforellen haben SCHONZEIT und ob es euch gefällt oder nicht auch ein MINDESTMASS.
> Wenn man eh alles mitnimmt was am Haken zappelt, braucht man den Kescher natürlich nicht mit ins Wasser zu nehmen, über den Strand schleifen geht ja auch.
> Wo ist der Kotzsmile?



Polizei rufen. |krach:|krach:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

ist überall bei uns das gleiche...
polzei interessiert´s mal gar nicht, aber auch das fischereiamt usw macht nix...

gefühlt sind nur noch blöde penner unterwegs:r

so isses leider


----------



## astratrinker (22. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Schlach in Nacken hilft manchmal.


----------



## Ulli_1 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Das kommt immer auf den Cop an. Nur leider ist nicht jeder von denen Angler... aber fürn Schlach in Nacken wäre ich auch.


----------



## mefofux (22. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

:vik: Aber Vorsicht: Gefahr von Körperverletzung/Totschlag (bei höherer Gewalt) #d  Plattfuß in der Wathose unterhalb der Wasserlinie hilft auch! ( Sachbeschädigung) 


astratrinker schrieb:


> Schlach in Nacken hilft manchmal.


----------



## Smölfen (29. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Guten Abend,

läuft es zur Zeit dermaßen schlecht, das es sich nicht lohnt einen November - Trööt (ist ja eh morgen vorbei) aufzumachen oder geht keiner los bei dem Wetter?

Gruß Smölfen #h


----------



## Ostseesilber (30. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

...Schonzeit bei uns Smölfen... bis 14.12. ...#h


----------



## Smölfen (30. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Moin,

... btw ... Gruß nach Meck - Pomm. gibt ja aber auch Angler aus S.H.

wie auch immer, wünsche allen die losgehen eine "stramme Leine"

LG Smölfen#h


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*



Smölfen schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> läuft es zur Zeit dermaßen schlecht, das es sich nicht lohnt einen November - Trööt (ist ja eh morgen vorbei) aufzumachen oder geht keiner los bei dem Wetter?
> 
> Gruß Smölfen #h


Lohnt im Moment nicht lieber zu hause auf der Couch bleiben.


----------



## Eisbär14 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2016*

Ganz easy bleiben .....

Ab 15.12 wird gnadenlos zugeschlagen.....
Freue mich schon wenn die Angelei auf Zielfisch Nr. 1 wieder startet


----------

